# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Sri Lanka: giọt lệ tươi xanh vùng Nam Á

## vifotour

Trên bản đồ khu vực Nam Á, có một hòn đảo có dạng hình giọt lệ trong vùng biển Ấn Độ Dương và cách đông nam Ấn Độ hơn 30km. 

 

  *Cánh đồng chè ở Nuwara Eliya*, Sri Lanka - Ảnh: britannica.com 

     Đó là Sri Lanka, một đảo quốc có chất lượng trà tuyệt hảo vừa mới được giới du lịch nhớ đến trong ít năm gần đây.
      Từ rất lâu, trên bản đồ du lịch thế giới, du khách các nước gần như  không biết đến Sri Lanka bởi cuộc nội chiến kéo dài hơn 25 năm giữa quân  chính phủ và lực lượng Những con hổ Tamil ở miền bắc Sri Lanka, và kế  đó là trận sóng thần kinh hoàng đã tàn phá đảo quốc này vào năm 2004.


      Nhưng từ khi nội chiến kết thúc vào năm 2009, ngành du lịch của Sri  Lanka bắt đầu trỗi dậy mạnh mẽ khi thu hút ngày càng nhiều khách du lịch  tứ phương. Người ta cho rằng đây là lúc để lên đường khám phá "hòn ngọc  Ấn Độ Dương" này trước khi nó trở nên quá nổi tiếng trong thế giới du  lịch!


     Hiện tại, Sri Lanka đã có hệ thống khách  sạn hiện đại và thân thiện, giá cả phải chăng và rất nhiều dịch vụ giải  trí tuyệt hảo. Mặc dù có diện tích nhỏ bé, nhưng Sri Lanka là một đất  nước có sức thu hút đặc biệt đa dạng, từ cảnh quan hữu tình đến bản sắc  văn hóa và lịch sử.
 

  *Cánh đồng chè gần Kandy*, Sri Lanka - Ảnh: wordpress.com 


  

  Đền thờ Răng Phật ở Kandy - Ảnh: Wiki 

      Sự thân thiện của dân địa phương đối với những du khách phương xa được  xem là một điểm cộng của ngành du lịch đảo quốc này. Bất kể tín ngưỡng  tôn giáo hay gốc gác, người dân Sri Lanka thuộc sắc tộc Sinhale (chiếm  74% trong tổng số 20 triệu dân), Tamil (chiếm 12,5%) hay Hồi giáo, họ  luôn sẵn sàng giúp đỡ khách phương xa, nhiệt tình chụp hình cùng khách  với nụ cười chân thành nhất...


     Chính vì vậy, nhiều du khách cho biết họ đã đến Sri Lanka không chỉ một lần.
      Tại các thành phố của Sri Lanka, những thực dân người Ả Rập, Bồ Đào  Nha, Hà Lan và Anh đã để lại dấu ấn của họ qua các công trình kiến trúc.  Chẳng hạn như tại Kandy, sự hiện diện của người Anh được cảm nhận rõ  nét trong khi Galle toát lên hơi thở của người Hà Lan...


      Khi rời khỏi thủ đô Colombo, du khách thường bị cuốn hút bởi thảm thực  vật phong phú và cực kỳ đa dạng. Những hàng dừa cao vút ken dày thành  hàng soi bóng trên mặt đại dương và viền quanh đảo là những bãi cát vàng  óng ngút mắt gần như vô tận.
     Theo nhiều chuyên  gia ngành du lịch, nhiều bãi biển ở Sri Lanka nằm trong số những bãi  biển đẹp nhất châu Á. Và sẽ thiếu sót nếu không đến với vô số đồn điền  chè trải dài thành bậc ở các triền núi, một trong những nơi cung cấp trà  với những sắc thái khác nhau nổi tiếng thế giới.


      Từng là trung tâm văn hóa Phật giáo, nên những di sản văn hóa gồm những  tu viện, các di tích Phật giáo còn nguyên diện mạo xưa tại thành phố  Anuradhapura luôn có sức quyến rũ các tín đồ Phật giáo. 300 năm trước  Công nguyên, những phật tử đầu tiên từ Ấn Độ đến Sri Lanka đã mang theo  một cành giâm cây bồ đề. Ngày nay, cây này vẫn tồn tại ở Anuradhapura,  và ngôi đền Kataragama tại đây luôn tấp nập du khách đến chiêm ngưỡng  cây bồ đề thiêng liêng dù phải vất vả trèo đến 1.840 bậc thang.
      Trong khi đó, ngôi đền Răng Phật ở thành phố Kandy, cố đô cuối cùng của  Sri Lanka, tương truyền đang lưu giữ một chiếc răng của Phật, được xem  là chốn linh thiêng nhất trong thế giới Phật giáo và là nơi hành hương  của tín đồ Phật giáo. Dambullan, một thánh địa khác của Phật giáo với  các ngôi đền nằm trong năm hang động, cũng là một địa chỉ phải đến của  khách du lịch. 150 bích họa và tượng Phật, trong đó có một bức tượng cao  15m, sẽ khiến du khách không tiếc thời gian lưu lại nơi này...

*Nguồn: tourcuatoi.com*

----------


## thientai206

Cảnh đồng chè cũng giống giống với Việt Nam mình nhỉ

----------


## hcpro

Đền thờ nhìn ấn tượng phết bạn ạ  :Smile:

----------

